# CFA 2009 Level-1 exam June



## jatwani (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello, 

Anyone interested in starting a CFA Level-1 study group, for sharing study materials, practice exams and study methods and tips.


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

jatwani said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone interested in starting a CFA Level-1 study group, for sharing study materials, practice exams and study methods and tips.


How about starting a level 3 group


----------



## jatwani (Dec 14, 2008)

kolhoznik said:


> How about starting a level 3 group


Sounds like a good idea, will do so when I reach level 3, how about you tutor the level 1 people, are you in for it?


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

jatwani said:


> Sounds like a good idea, will do so when I reach level 3, how about you tutor the level 1 people, are you in for it?


naaaah, I am a very bad teacher


----------



## sriranjani (Mar 7, 2009)

*Hi*



jatwani said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone interested in starting a CFA Level-1 study group, for sharing study materials, practice exams and study methods and tips.


Hey,

I am taking the test in June of this year. You know any place where they sell photocopies of shweser notes


----------



## jatwani (Dec 14, 2008)

sriranjani said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am taking the test in June of this year. You know any place where they sell photocopies of shweser notes



Hi to get the notes call this guy in Mumbai on xxxxxxxxx he sells photocopied schewesr notes.


----------



## jatwani (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi PritiJ, I am studying for CFA level 1 and not the rest that you mentioned. Are you studying level -1?


----------

